# Difference between Western Men & Egyptian



## Horus

Hi all 

Hopefully an interesting thread -

I am wondering what are the differences in personality and character of the average Western (maybe European / English) male and Egyptian and why English females are attracted to them? 

I have seen threads where people have gone out to Egypt, come back and want to spend the rest of their living days with an Egyptian male - often these relationships are either strained, they end in divorce, disaster or there are various challenges.

It seems these guys are able to charm the birds out of the trees, unless I wrong  and women seem to fall for it hook line and sinker and it seems like they a relationship which from the outside looks like it's either abusive, controlling or just punishment.

Also do any of these relationships have a high success rate; and if not - why?

Obviously I am going out there and I see it as "slime ball city" where that are probably 100 Egyptian men chasing every woman and using every tactic possible so I am a bit worried 

I can only anticipate and hope there is some form of turn over where some females have had enough and don't want to go near an Egyptian male again :clap2:

Are the ladies here able to enlighten me on the mystery of the Egyptian male and what they have which is lacking in the Western male?


----------



## MaidenScotland

I couldn't really say why I don't like Egyptian men that trawl for women other than I used to be involved in picking up the pieces when it all went wrong.
I like Egyptian women.. never met one that I didn't like.


----------



## Sonrisa

MaidenScotland said:


> I couldn't really say why I don't like Egyptian men that trawl for women other than I used to be involved in picking up the pieces when it all went wrong.
> I like Egyptian women.. never met one that I didn't like.


Maiden, I should intruduce you to my landlady then. 

I don't feel comfortable with the mentality of many egyptian men. I guess you could call it misstrust. I'm sure there are many great men and women, but I don't see them in my daily dealings with people 

I don't understand what happened to me, I used to be so open minded and accepting of other cultures and mentalities. Before I came I would have never judged anyone based on his nationality/ Now I do.  .


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lol actually there is an Egyptian women I have no time for but she is not a friend..... 

Lizzie I know what you mean I have lived in various countries and I consider myself open minded and not in the least bit prejudiced but I can only comment on what I see, hear and experience here in Egypt.


----------



## aykalam

Well, most of the Egyptian men I know have spent many years in Europe/USA so their way of thinking cannot be compared with that of someone who's never left this country. But yes, Horus, you are right in saying most of them are professional charm artists 

I find I have absolutely nothing in common with Egyptian women, don't understand their mentality and they get on my nerves when they start talking to me about things that are supposed to be "wifey". I am not interested! I rather talk to someone who can hold a grown up conversation, which often is their husbands. :tongue1:


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> Well, most of the Egyptian men I know have spent many years in Europe/USA so their way of thinking cannot be compared with that of someone who's never left this country. But yes, Horus, you are right in saying most of them are professional charm artists
> 
> I find I have absolutely nothing in common with Egyptian women, don't understand their mentality and they get on my nerves when they start talking to me about things that are supposed to be "wifey". I am not interested! I rather talk to someone who can hold a grown up conversation, which often is their husbands. :tongue1:




I was with Egyptian women yesterday... an architect, a doctor, an editor.... an not one women made a comment on her husband.
Talking about nothing but wifey things is not just common to here, you often read and hear women saying.. god I have to get out of this house I have nothing to talk about other than babies and soap programmes


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> I was with Egyptian women yesterday... an architect, a doctor, an editor.... an not one women made a comment on her husband.
> Talking about nothing but wifey things is not just common to here, you often read and hear women saying.. god I have to get out of this house I have nothing to talk about other than babies and soap programmes


I never heard that in London, probably because I never mingled with housewives. The Egyptian women I know have no careers to talk about, even when they have jobs, I find their company uninteresting. Of course, there are always exceptions and I know many women in Egypt are well educated and independent. I just haven't met them yet


----------



## Horus

Well I am sure it will be an experience for me out there I will either be single for a long time or find someone special to share my life with I only want normality. 

I will have to go easy or they might think I am the male version of a bunny boiler out there - a camel boiler 

Anyone got a large pot?


----------



## hurghadapat

Horus said:


> Well I am sure it will be an experience for me out there I will either be single for a long time or find someone special to share my life with I only want normality.
> 
> I will have to go easy or they might think I am the male version of a bunny boiler out there - a camel boiler
> 
> Anyone got a large pot?


Ha Ha............if you want normality don't go to Egypt looking for it...............but on the other hand it depends what you call normal


----------



## Horus

Normality to me is a loving caring relationship where I don't have to feel I am walking on egg shells..and plenty of sun and hot / warm weather..with the opportunity to see different experiences and a different culture, even if it's eye opening.

I was diagnosed with reactive depression linked to post traumatic stress disorder, there is no way for me to ever have a "normal" life in this country or ever pursue a long term relationship with anyone else because I would have constant hassle and not be able to enjoy private life.

If I was a female who had to put up with constant mental and verbal abuse there would be far more compassion and a support network. People don't realise - men can be victims as well

People told me for years to get out - I finally am, and as FAR away as possible


----------



## SHendra

Good and bad everywhere worldwide. I'm sure some of us are wearing the 'idiot' perfume which gets us only catching the bad ones on our tails. 

I have been with an Egyptian man now for nearly 6 years. And it has not been perfect, nothing is. Nor will I lie and say it's been a 100% success. Cultural differences, Religion differences, then the misunderstanding with the cross over in language as well. For sure what good for one is for the other does not exist.

In addition to that I have got some good male Egyptian friends I've known for some time who have never tried to get anything from me. Nothing but kindness just getting by with their own lives. But these does tend to be the ones who have travelled or running sucessful careers.

As for Egyptian woman, my partner sister is a very nice girl! very down to earth and fun. She cracks me up! Her family are worried as she's shown no interest in marrying at all. And the reason their worried is cause she's near her 30's and seam to panic people will think something is wrong with her is she don't marry before she is 30. She gets marriage offers, she just rejects them. It's kinda funny though she blurted out recently she no desire to marry an Egyptian man!


----------



## Horus

SHendra said:


> It's kinda funny though she blurted out recently she no desire to marry an Egyptian man!


If she is good looking send her my way


----------



## SHendra

Horus said:


> If she is good looking send her my way


Of a 196 smilies available on this forum not one has a 'slap' action! lol


----------



## DeadGuy

SHendra said:


> Of a 196 smilies available on this forum not one has a 'slap' action! lol


Ah well, guess that shows that there isn't really much difference between Western "men" and Egyptian ones after all...........They both know how to earn a slap


----------



## aykalam

SHendra said:


> Of a 196 smilies available on this forum not one has a 'slap' action! lol


lol you could try :fish:


----------



## SHendra

DeadGuy said:


> Ah well, guess that shows that there isn't really much difference between Western "men" and Egyptian ones after all...........They both know how to earn a slap


hehe true! Good and bad both places. 

But you know even though the UK all 'modern' etc it still gets a little frowned upon in places if a girl goes into a bar/pub on her own. And wrong impressions get made! And sometimes you do hear the guys saying something like 'aye aye looks whats just walked in' thinking their gonna stand a chance to 'score'! Of course not everywhere is like that but it does happen!


----------



## SHendra

aykalam said:


> lol you could try :fish:


I did consider the fish! But I'm too kind! lol


----------



## DeadGuy

SHendra said:


> hehe true! Good and bad both places.
> 
> But you know even though the UK all 'modern' etc it still gets a little frowned upon in places if a girl goes into a bar/pub on her own. And wrong impressions get made! And sometimes you do hear the guys saying something like 'aye aye looks whats just walked in' thinking their gonna stand a chance to 'score'! Of course not everywhere is like that but it does happen!


Well..........

Men and guys, might sound the same, but they're not......Same with ladies and girls........


----------



## expatagogo

Horus said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hopefully an interesting thread -
> 
> I am wondering what are the differences in personality and character of the average Western (maybe European / English) male and Egyptian and why English females are attracted to them?
> 
> I have seen threads where people have gone out to Egypt, come back and want to spend the rest of their living days with an Egyptian male - often these relationships are either strained, they end in divorce, disaster or there are various challenges.
> 
> It seems these guys are able to charm the birds out of the trees, unless I wrong  and women seem to fall for it hook line and sinker and it seems like they a relationship which from the outside looks like it's either abusive, controlling or just punishment.
> 
> Also do any of these relationships have a high success rate; and if not - why?
> 
> Obviously I am going out there and I see it as "slime ball city" where that are probably 100 Egyptian men chasing every woman and using every tactic possible so I am a bit worried
> 
> I can only anticipate and hope there is some form of turn over where some females have had enough and don't want to go near an Egyptian male again :clap2:
> 
> Are the ladies here able to enlighten me on the mystery of the Egyptian male and what they have which is lacking in the Western male?


I'm charmed by their sense of responsibility to their family. When a guy will give the last of his savings to help a distant cousin get married, well, to me that's sexy.

BUT hindsight is 20/20 vision. I wouldn't trade my freedom to that sense of responsibility ever again and I'll never, never, never put myself in a position where I have to plot - and execute - my escape again.

Egypt is a lovely place to live and I don't regret it for a minute. Egyptian men? NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes of course in the macho world there are men who frown upon a women entering a pub/club etc on her own and yes they may try and see what sexual favours they can get.. the difference here is that they on the whole do not systematically try and rob you of every penny you have...marry you just to get a passport to the west.... not that every Egyptian man does this either but a huge portion of the ones that cannot get a visa to the west will if given the chance use you for one.


----------



## SHendra

I do agree on that Maiden. Most I have spoken to over the times have all got the same goal and that's to leave.


----------



## MaidenScotland

SHendra said:


> I do agree on that Maiden. Most I have spoken to over the times have all got the same goal and that's to leave.




What is more annoying are the ones that call the west and mainly the UK and the USA all the names under the sun and yet I have not met one that wouldn't go there given the chance


----------



## expatagogo

The name-calling, as Maiden mentioned, is disturbing. The west is vilified over its lack of morality, however just try to get the average Egyptian to understand "the surgery" isn't necessary in the west or that the occupants of orphanages really are children without families. They hypocrisy and lack of common decency was a bit hard to swallow, until I realized that, in Egypt, what matters most is the mirage, not the reality.


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes of course in the macho world there are men who frown upon a women entering a pub/club etc on her own and yes they may try and see what sexual favours they can get.. the difference here is that they on the whole do not systematically try and rob you of every penny you have...marry you just to get a passport to the west.... not that every Egyptian man does this either but a huge portion of the ones that cannot get a visa to the west will if given the chance use you for one.


Yes that's part of what I meant........The ones you're talking about do exist, and sadly they are the majority of the Egyptian males, and I, as an Egyptian male, can see that more than anyone else, however what does surprise me is that ladies who do "fall" for that kind of idiots still call/treat them as "men" for some reason.........And not just that, but in many unfortunate cases, they think they're "men" enough to marry.......! Some cases do work of course, but that doesn't happen enough times to make anyone overlook the unfortunate fact that the majority are not honest at all, and that won't even happen any time soon!

But if the same "man" was in the same situation back home, I seriously doubt that they'd end up getting married, or even end up having a one night stand!! But duhhhhh!!! Women are so bloody confusing for real! And you can not deny that 

As for those who are against "women" being in pubs or clubs........If that kinda "woman" is not their type........Then they should just leave them the Hell alone and keep looking for those who fit to their type :lol:


----------



## SHendra

MaidenScotland said:


> What is more annoying are the ones that call the west and mainly the UK and the USA all the names under the sun and yet I have not met one that wouldn't go there given the chance


I don't actually blame them for the wish in leaving or even just to travel. It's just the way they go about doing so. 

I can't help having a bit of wicked sense of humour sometimes though. I get the movie Borat in my head in how some would cope! lol


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatagogo said:


> The name-calling, as Maiden mentioned, is disturbing. The west is vilified over its lack of morality, however just try to get the average Egyptian to understand "the surgery" isn't necessary in the west or that the occupants of orphanages really are children without families. They hypocrisy and lack of common decency was a bit hard to swallow, until I realized that, in Egypt, what matters most is the mirage, not the reality.




:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## DeadGuy

expatagogo said:


> The name-calling, as Maiden mentioned, is disturbing. The west is vilified over its lack of morality, however just try to get the average Egyptian to understand "the surgery" isn't necessary in the west or that the occupants of orphanages really are children without families. They hypocrisy and lack of common decency was a bit hard to swallow, until I realized that, in Egypt, what matters most is the mirage, not the reality.


It's far less expensive now and it's less risky, thanks to China and the new artificial hymen LOL!


----------



## SHendra

DeadGuy said:


> Yes that's part of what I meant........The ones you're talking about do exist, and sadly they are the majority of the Egyptian males, and I, as an Egyptian male, can see that more than anyone else, however what does surprise me is that ladies who do "fall" for that kind of idiots still call/treat them as "men" for some reason.........And not just that, but in many unfortunate cases, they think they're "men" enough to marry.......! Some cases do work of course, but that doesn't happen enough times to make anyone overlook the unfortunate fact that the majority are not honest at all, and that won't even happen any time soon!
> 
> But if the same "man" was in the same situation back home, I seriously doubt that they'd end up getting married, or even end up having a one night stand!! But duhhhhh!!! Women are so bloody confusing for real! And you can not deny that
> 
> As for those who are against "women" being in pubs or clubs........If that kinda "woman" is not their type........Then they should just leave them the Hell alone and keep looking for those who fit to their type :lol:


Na it isn't in the against form as such they just assume shes there for a bit or desperate. When most the time she is just there *shock* to have a drink! lol

I admit us ladies could seam confusing. But I do wonder sometimes why some Egyptian men choose a preference over a foreign lady to their own native. I mean the Okay ones not after anything other than a relationship/marriage. 

Cause there's still going to be issues. Like she's gonna have friends not based on gender, where most Egyptian men do not like this. OR Being out late. Friends coming to her home etc. Not all are happy being just a wife either and from countries where we juggle home life, babies and careers all in one as well as active social lives. So in these senses it is actually a harder life than they could of had.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I am quite comfortable going into a pub on my own in the UK and I don't drink lol
I would never go to a bar here on my own


----------



## DeadGuy

SHendra said:


> Na it isn't in the against form as such they just assume shes there for a bit or desperate. When most the time she is just there *shock* to have a drink! lol
> 
> I admit us ladies could seam confusing. But I do wonder sometimes why some Egyptian men choose a preference over a foreign lady to their own native. I mean the Okay ones not after anything other than a relationship/marriage.
> 
> Cause there's still going to be issues. Like she's gonna have friends not based on gender, where most Egyptian men do not like this. OR Being out late. Friends coming to her home etc. Not all are happy being just a wife either and from countries where we juggle home life, babies and careers all in one as well as active social lives. So in these senses it is actually a harder life than they could of had.


"Could seem confusing"?! Yup, just "seem"! It's guys' faults after all!! They don't get it right! LOL!!!! Give me a break!!!!!  And I'm talking about a normal relationship in here, not a "relationship" with a complete idiotic stranger!

Now talking about the idiotic strangers, does ANY of those "issues" come up before marriage?! Or to be a bit more straight, do any of them come up before the "husband" is granted that shiny visa on his passport?! Personally?! Seriously doubt it!

That should answer your question


----------



## SHendra

No I never ventured one here on my own here either! 

I have done in UK, it tend to be for food though! lol


----------



## expatagogo

DeadGuy said:


> Or to be a bit more straight, do any of them come up before the "husband" is granted that shiny visa on his passport?! Personally?! Seriously doubt it!


Yeah, actually they do. Some will sweep the issues under the rug, ignoring them, or they'll excuse them as religious/cultural differences when, really, they're big red flags.

I've got to give myself a pat on the back because I didn't ignore or make excuses. So, for time eternal, my ex-husband will be "that guy" in the neighborhood, the one who couldn't pull it off long enough to get a visa. 

Bwahahahahahahahaha! 

I don't feel the slightest bit bad, even though he spent all of his saving and borrowed hand over fist from his friends. 

He can sit and rot in his third world country, dodging donkey doo-doo every time he goes outside. I don't care because, hey, I have one of those *golden* passports.


----------



## SHendra

DeadGuy said:


> "Could seem confusing"?! Yup, just "seem"! It's guys' faults after all!! They don't get it right! LOL!!!! Give me a break!!!!!  And I'm talking about a normal relationship in here, not a "relationship" with a complete idiotic stranger!
> 
> Now talking about the idiotic strangers, does ANY of those "issues" come up before marriage?! Or to be a bit more straight, do any of them come up before the "husband" is granted that shiny visa on his passport?! Personally?! Seriously doubt it!
> 
> That should answer your question


Whats a normal relationship here? lol

Problem with these issues it isn't something we normally have to go ask about in our own countries. So I do think many get themselves into it with the Egyptian fellas without even realising they should of asked these things! Same for the guy too actually if he isn't aware of the big differences. 

Not sure of other ladies here but I never had to ask someone a 'do you mind if I keep my friends now that were together?' if you get my meaning!


----------



## DeadGuy

SHendra said:


> Whats a normal relationship here? lol
> 
> Problem with these issues it isn't something we normally have to go ask about in our own countries. So I do think many get themselves into it with the Egyptian fellas without even realising they should of asked these things! Same for the guy too actually if he isn't aware of the big differences.
> 
> Not sure of other ladies here but I never had to ask someone a 'do you mind if I keep my friends now that were together?' if you get my meaning!


Normal relationship as in a relationship between 2 adults that got NO ulterior motives for the relationship to keep going, or a relationship between any random couple that you'd wanna pick from anywhere in the world! It's always the guy's fault that he "didn't get it"! It's never the girl's fault that she's so bloody confusing! 

The rest of your post was discussed in a previous thread I believe, the differences between cultures, what to expect or not to and so on........


----------



## MaidenScotland

I know many women who married men and then slowly and subtly things change, maybe you could wear your skirt a little longer .. it's not me but other people talk about it and I am just trying to protect you. If you wear that teeshirt they will all be looking at you.. he forgets he was looking before you married..... if you go out with your friends my friends say I am not a man because my wife is in the pub with her friends... I often think women who stay here with a local man suddenly become the stepford wife for some reason. Is it because she is in a foreign country and has no one to back her up?


----------



## SHendra

MaidenScotland said:


> I know many women who married men and then slowly and subtly things change, maybe you could wear your skirt a little longer .. it's not me but other people talk about it and I am just trying to protect you. If you wear that teeshirt they will all be looking at you.. he forgets he was looking before you married..... if you go out with your friends my friends say I am not a man because my wife is in the pub with her friends... I often think women who stay here with a local man suddenly become the stepford wife for some reason. Is it because she is in a foreign country and has no one to back her up?


Other examples:

If you go out make sure your home before midnight, or people will assume your on the game as well as knowing your married. It will fall on me.

Don't invite any of your friends to the home when I am not there or I'll be told you are cheating then will be expected to divorce you. So that I don't look bad.

Also don't see any of your male friends outside of the home either, because if someone see's you they will tell me and again I will be forced to divorce. It will be embarressing for me. 

Egyptian women are lucky to be out once a week I think you should count yourself lucky. 

I am only trying to protect you. 

Can you flatten/hide your chest more it's showing you have 'a pair' (_I was actually told that.. Following day he went to go out in a white shirt I could see his nips.. So I snapped can you change the shirt their showing.. he got so mad and threw the shirt away lol_)

These are other examples I know some girls have been told/experienced too.

As well as the min anything is challenge you get treated like theirs something mentally wrong with you so you end up being the one saying sorry.

One lady I knew was even forced to change her religion to, then whenever the guy went out he either dumped her on his mother or locked her into the flat. She got brainwashed in thinking it was all the norm and part of the religion. Luckily a friend of mine knew her and when this lady came to this city and tried to get the girl to go for a coffee for the girl to reply she isn't allowed. So I and this friend spent out time SMS'ing the lady until we got into her head and she broke free and went back to her country.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes you have to be strong.
An Egyptian friend of mine was marrying.. she doesn't wear the hijab but agreed to wear it after she was married, she worked and she was to give up her work on marriage, she didn't agree and they were arguing about this, then her husband to be told her she was to wear the scarf in the house and of course she didn't agree to this... him... my mother wears the scarf in the house... her... well marry your mother lol .


----------



## SHendra

This is the difference between Egyptian women and Foreign women for sure. They tend to be raised to ask all the questions under the sun when it come to potential husbands! As well as making a decision also based on what he will be providing. 

I'm sure we get the rejects doing the chasing! lol


----------



## Charlie's Angel

Horus said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hopefully an interesting thread -
> 
> Are the ladies here able to enlighten me on the mystery of the Egyptian male and what they have which is lacking in the Western male?


I can only comment on what attracted me personally, but my main problem with all the guys I have known in England is that they really have no idea about romance, what to say and what to do, my husband included  For example most of the guys I have known think that romance costs money i.e big diamond rings, yes nice BUT... this is a cold and easy way to go about it, true romance is free, comes right from the heart in what you say and the little meaningful things you do, that simply don't cost a penny. Dispite some extremely heavy hinting over the years, and practically writing down instructions  which kind of defeats the object, I gave up 

So.... on arriving in Egypt  yes my emotional dreams had come true (not for long but that's on my thread) yes it was a combination of dark skin, beautiful brown eyes, sexy accent and fabulous location, but for me it was the things he said, I had been waiting all my life for someone to talk to me he way he did, he could read my thoughts and emotions like no one I had ever met before, when a woman actually finds a guy whose romantic and can fill her emotional needs on every level, yes it drives us wild and turns us into irrational crazy people (I speak for myself) and it makes you want to hang onto it no matter what, which is why so many women have got themselves into real trouble, and when it all goes wrong it makes the fall even harder.

I could tell you to go get a really really good tan, die your hair, wear brown contact lenses and talk a bit funny (but sexy please!)  but the best thing is just to be yourself, stay true to who you are, someone who knows who they are is more attractive, and eventually you'll meet someone and you'll know when it's right, like a bakewell tart, it's not right if it ain't got a cherry on top


----------



## Horus

Charlie's Angel said:


> I can only comment on what attracted me personally, but my main problem with all the guys I have known in England is that they really have no idea about romance, what to say and what to do, my husband included  For example most of the guys I have known think that romance costs money i.e big diamond rings, yes nice BUT... this is a cold and easy way to go about it, true romance is free, comes right from the heart in what you say and the little meaningful things you do, that simply don't cost a penny. Dispite some extremely heavy hinting over the years, and practically writing down instructions  which kind of defeats the object, I gave up
> 
> So.... on arriving in Egypt  yes my emotional dreams had come true (not for long but that's on my thread) yes it was a combination of dark skin, beautiful brown eyes, sexy accent and fabulous location, but for me it was the things he said, I had been waiting all my life for someone to talk to me he way he did, he could read my thoughts and emotions like no one I had ever met before, when a woman actually finds a guy whose romantic and can fill her emotional needs on every level, yes it drives us wild and turns us into irrational crazy people (I speak for myself) and it makes you want to hang onto it no matter what, which is why so many women have got themselves into real trouble, and when it all goes wrong it makes the fall even harder.
> 
> I could tell you to go get a really really good tan, die your hair, wear brown contact lenses and talk a bit funny (but sexy please!)  but the best thing is just to be yourself, stay true to who you are, someone who knows who they are is more attractive, and eventually you'll meet someone and you'll know when it's right, like a bakewell tart, it's not right if it ain't got a cherry on top


Hmm yes thanks

I think they call this whispering sweet nothings 

I have to admit when it comes to tarts, eating the cherry is my favourite part


----------



## expatagogo

Horus said:


> Hmm yes thanks
> 
> I think they call this whispering sweet nothings
> 
> I have to admit when it comes to tarts, eating the cherry is my favourite part


Horus, here's my advice for your Egypt adventure: Don't, whatever you do, let anything resembling that remark come out of your mouth - even if you're in a group of baladi (pond scum) men because _they_ will look at you funny. 

Colonization gave Egyptians a penchant for regal manners and polite conversation. Moreover, westerners are viewed as loose - even though we all aren't. 

Be careful and watch - closely - what comes out of your mouth. Not everyone is impressed.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lol Charlie... Romance here costs big bucks.. the only thing is it tends to be your big bucks.
You might not be paying now but it will come.

Maiden


----------



## Horus

expatagogo said:


> Horus, here's my advice for your Egypt adventure: Don't, whatever you do, let anything resembling that remark come out of your mouth - even if you're in a group of baladi (pond scum) men because _they_ will look at you funny.
> 
> Colonization gave Egyptians a penchant for regal manners and polite conversation. Moreover, westerners are viewed as loose - even though we all aren't.
> 
> Be careful and watch - closely - what comes out of your mouth. Not everyone is impressed.


Where possible I don't mix with men, I spend my time with women 

I find I don't have much in common with men esp. lager, curry, football or whatever other non-interesting drivel comes out of the cake hole they call a mouth


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> Where possible I don't mix with men, I spend my time with women
> 
> I find I don't have much in common with men esp. lager, curry, football or whatever other non-interesting drivel comes out of the cake hole they call a mouth




I think you will find that expat means for you not to come out with your double entendres that you are so keen to use regardless of the gender.


----------



## SHendra

It's true people in this country are easily offended by the simplest of things. For example you could joke calling someone a monkey/baboon in the UK and it would be laughed off and took in that way but here its not!


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> I think you will find that expat means for you not to come out with your double entendres that you are so keen to use regardless of the gender.


:decision:


:eyebrows:


----------



## DeadGuy

SHendra said:


> It's true people in this country are easily offended by the simplest of things. For example you could joke calling someone a monkey/baboon in the UK and it would be laughed off and took in that way but here its not!


Truth always hurts, or like what the Egyptian thing says, no one's offended except for the guilty ones


----------



## Horus

I have found that making reference to people looking like animals is offensive in Egypt. 

I had made some joke about a waiter having teeth like a donkey and was overheard and told that Allah created everyone in the image of himself and it was a bad thing to say.


----------



## expatagogo

Horus said:


> Where possible I don't mix with men, I spend my time with women
> 
> I find I don't have much in common with men esp. lager, curry, football or whatever other non-interesting drivel comes out of the cake hole they call a mouth


Then put a deck of playing cards in your suitcase to give you something to do with all of your alone time because you're going to need something.

Egyptian women are NOT going to chat it up with you. 

Egyptian men will chat, but, as I said, it will be polite conversation - and probably about football as that is the only sport that holds any interest and they're all interested in football. Either that or the price of everything as Egyptians are notorious for talking about money.


----------



## Horus

expatagogo said:


> Then put a deck of playing cards in your suitcase to give you something to do with all of your alone time because you're going to need something.
> 
> Egyptian women are NOT going to chat it up with you.
> 
> Egyptian men will chat, but, as I said, it will be polite conversation - and probably about football as that is the only sport that holds any interest and they're all interested in football. Either that or the price of everything as Egyptians are notorious for talking about money.


HEY excellent I like talking about money we can talk about pyramid schemes 

I suppose I could always stay in and play some games, I could easily spend a few hours all alone just shuffling and rolling my dice... that always keeps both my hands occupied, they say idle hands do the work of the devil :eyebrows:


----------



## Canadian Muslim

******* off*

Simply beat it and go back to where you came from. Quit whining over it.


----------



## ramiloutfi

HAHAHA...Maybe we just know how to treat the ladies


----------



## ELTViola

expatagogo said:


> Egyptian men will chat, but, as I said, it will be polite conversation - and probably about football as that is the only sport that holds any interest and they're all interested in football. Either that or the price of everything as Egyptians are notorious for talking about money.


Actually it does depend on the company you keep. It's worth being cautious to begin with just in case, but some of my Egyptian friends showed me the real meaning of dirty jokes! :lol: 

I think it varies by generation, maybe older people are generally more reserved here, just like in the UK. Just use your common sense I guess


----------



## Horus

You know I have come to the conclusion that I could really care less the difference between Egyptian men and European men because we are all different.

I shall go out there and be myself, ultimately we are all individuals and it would be unfair to say all Egyptian men are slime balls, some are educated and I have nothing to worry about as I am not female.

If women so choose to live in a goldfish bowl going around in circles moaning about Egyptian boyfriend has done this and that so be it when they get fed up enough I am sure the goldfish bowl will crack sooner or later and they will come to the senses, I mean I have been in that same bowl swimming around so who I am to judge it's only hindsight that has given me a certain form of perspective 

Plenty of the fish and sharks in the red sea just need to make sure I find the right one and I won't put up with any nonsense games :confused2:

At least coming to this forum has opened my eyes that it appear that some females like to hear sweet nothings however I am sure it soon wears thin and little cracks start developing in that bowl. I will probably come across a few and have that "why I am not suprised" look


----------

